# Grail kits of 2013



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

As we aproach the end of the year and look forward to the next one what is your must have kit for next year and what would you like to see out there 

to start off 

I will be after the 1:350 Botany Bay 
&
I would like to see more 1:350 scale Star Trek stuff (a Reliant would kick ass)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here ya go:
http://www.fantastic-plastic.com/BotanyBayCatalogPage.htm


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

*1:144 Serenity*


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

For me:

The 1/72 Skipjack Submarine

The 1/35 Italeri PT -109

The 1/32 B -25

The 1/32 B-17F

........just a few 'little' kits ! LOL !


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

1/350 Botany Bay (injection molded)
1/350 Klingon D-7 (injection molded)
1/350 Reliant (injection molded)

I like fantastic Plastics Botany Bay but resin is more expensive. I think if you want one this my be your only option though. It falls more to the limited interest category IMO. Remember...it took a heck of alot to convince Round2 to do the 1/350 Enterprise! Can you imagine what Jamie would have to do to get this past the financial overloards at Round2 ?

Mike


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I can't think of anything right now. We've done so well over the last few years, with Round 2, Moebius and PL, not to mention the resin shops like Crow's Nest.

... but we can always ask for more. Carry on!


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

btbrush said:


> *1:144 Serenity*


Oh baby yea!!!!


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

very true , 25.00 is my limit.
75.00 is way to much for me.


----------



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dan Dare's ship the Anastasia in 1/48 scale would be nice.
A decent 1/72 plastic kit of the Jeff Wayne Martian War Machine.:hat:


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

1/24th Blade Runner Metrokab from Fujimi

Better quality styrene kits of Alien/Aliens vehicles and Space 1999 Eagle


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

All styrene, resin is too much $$$!

Alien Nostromo, larger & more accurate then old Halcyon kit

Batman Batmobile from Batman the Animated Series
Batman "The Bat" from The Dark Knight Rises, in scale with the upcoming Moebius Tumbler
Batman Batmobile from The Dark Knight Returns graphic novel

Disney Haunted Mansion kits, reissues of the original MPC kits
Disney Pirates of the Caribbean kits, reissues of the original MPC kits
Disney Nautilus, between 2'-3' in length

POTA Icarus in at least 1/48 scale

Serenity in 1/144 as mentioned

Space 1999 Eagle: larger and more accurate then the old MPC kit

Star Trek TOS USS Enterprise 20"-26" long, basically a scaled down version of the 1/350 kit
Star Trek TOS interior sets (i.e. sick bay, transporter room, etc.) to go with the bridge kit

I could go on, but that's a start!

FYI: Frank at Moebius is asking sort of the same question on his facebook page. Says he: "...I'm sure many of you want something new that hasn't been done, or done the way you want. So here we go, give me your Christmas list, or whatever Holiday you celebrate, and maybe we'll make it happen at some point. But trust me, being a builder since I was young, and a collector for 30+ years, there's not much I haven't had bounce around in my head already that we hadn't thought about producing! And I should mention, if possible to produce!"


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

kremin said:


> to start off
> 
> I will be after the 1:350 Botany Bay


Botany Bay? Botany Bay. Oh No! I have to get out of here! Damn!


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Fine Molds 1/500 Rebel Blockade Runner.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

btbrush said:


> *1:144 Serenity*


Oh sweet Lord, *YES*.

....and I want a JJprise. *hides*


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> For me:
> 
> The 1/72 Skipjack Submarine
> 
> ...


You are going to be waiting a long time on the B-17F since they are doing a late G

http://www.hk-models.de/p2_04.htm


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

phheeew, tough subject. I mean, one can 'blue sky' for the impossible or play it safe with known upcoming releases...

Oh, heck. Blue Sky it is!

I have hopes that now they've taken the big jump by making the Green Arcadia (which I would have thought would be impossible as Bandai has pre-existing kits out there and they're not too bad for 30 year old plastic) Hasegawa goes all-in on an all new tool Blue Arcadia in the same scale. This is more work than you would think as only about 20% of the 'shape' is shared by both designs so not much mold re-use is possible. 

There's an awesome looking kit of the Gunhed robot tank (from the Toho movie Gunhed) by Kotobukiya that has come out http://www.hlj.com/product/KBYKP-190
and I'd love for them to make a kit of the 'Mary Ann', the craft our heroes use to get to the island where all the stuff happens. The Mary Ann is based on the B-17 bomber with lots of stuff hanging off it and rockets in the back.  

Please please please someone whip out an all new tool Space:1999 Eagle.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

All I want is for Tamiya to "re-release" their Flat Clear, Gloss Clear, and NATO Black spraypaints.

Gene


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Ah. Gerry Anderson.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

SteveR said:


> Ah. Gerry Anderson.


Well, yes. 

Wouldn't a 1/144th scale Fireball XL 5 be awesome? A nice new Stingray kit? Skydiver...


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

djnick66 said:


> You are going to be waiting a long time on the B-17F since they are doing a late G
> 
> http://www.hk-models.de/p2_04.htm



The 'G' is fine, I'll take what I can get.


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

Have to agree with the Serenity, and Spock62's idea of more TOS sets would be really cool! Still looking forward to Moebius' large B-9, and the release of the 1/35 Chariot & Space Pod (with what looks to be a whole new sculpt for the tiny robot!).
And while I'm dreaming, how about the ship and Gort from TDTESS,
figure kits of Batgirl or the Fantastic Four, and a TARDIS?


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Steve H said:


> Well, yes.
> 
> Wouldn't a 1/144th scale Fireball XL 5 be awesome? A nice new Stingray kit? Skydiver...


I second the motion! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave P (Jan 5, 2005)

GKvfx said:


> All I want is for Tamiya to "re-release" their Flat Clear, Gloss Clear, and NATO Black spraypaints.
> 
> Gene


Amen to that!!!! Found a can of flat at Hobbylink....for $31.16! They now list it as discontinued.

http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/tam/tam85080.htm

And no, I didn't buy it.


----------



## JediPuju (Oct 12, 2009)

Im looking forward to the terminator stuff from pegasus! 

And also FineMolds hinted there will be some more star wars stuff in 2013!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Rallystone said:


> ....and a TARDIS?


Airfix did a Tardis in 1/12 a few years back...


----------



## Rallystone (Apr 16, 2010)

oh yes...the 'welcome aboard' with Tennant. Forgot about that.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

miniature sun said:


> Airfix did a Tardis in 1/12 a few years back...


Yeah, they did a Tardis set with 10 and Martha figures, and a Dalek set. Looked really good, too.

I'm honestly amazed they didn't make more -- BBC is cashing in on Who like crazy with all sorts of merch, why not some new kits? Pleeeeease? *makes puppy dog eyes at the UK from across the Atlantic*


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

You know, about the only kit I'd like to see again would a repop of the old Sealab kit. Otherwise, there have been so many cool kits out recently (or still coming) that I don't really want much more. Ah well, now that I think about it, a 1/1000 Reliant would be great!


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Times are good today for science fiction modelers.

But there are still a few things I would like to see.

A good 12-15 inch Eagle
A good Hawk

A UFO interceptor, Sky/Diver, Moon mobile.

A good 12 inch Invaders saucer

A 6 inch 2001 space pod

Firefox

A good set of TOS prop kits

A Kirk/Gorn figure kit

Extra TOS set kits

Fireball XL5

That will hold me for a bit.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Don't know if this is meant to be a wishlist but agree about the Eagles and Firefox.


----------



## PipePlayr (Oct 30, 2008)

Would LOVE to see:

1. UFO - Skydiver in 1/32 scale or larger
2. UFO - Interceptors in 1/32 or larger
3. WOTW Fighting Machine from "Jeff Wayne's Musical Version of WOTW" in 1/32 or larger.
4. Space 1999 - Eagle Transporter in 1/32 or larger


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

SUNGOD said:


> Don't know if this is meant to be a wishlist but agree about the Eagles and Firefox.


Don't think it was meant to be, but really, what's in the pipeline that we know about for '13?

Off the top of my head: Enterprise Bridge kit, the new Galileo, the ever-delayed 1/35 Space Pod and Chariot, the 1/144 C-57D.

And to paraphrase an old joke, I don't think we're ever going to see that 1/35 Pod and Chariot kit. 

Of all of those I think only the new-tool Galileo would be considered by most to be a 'grail' kit. What obvious kits (mass produced styrene plastic) have I forgotten?

So unless there's some sooper-seekret announcement coming, I can't help but think a wish list is the only way to go, 'cause I'm pretty sure the new tool Galileo already has plenty of love thrown its way


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Has anyone made a model of the flying car that was in The Men in Black movie ?
that could be a great model with figures. Karl


----------



## BARRYZ28 (Mar 3, 2007)

Original series Galactica done correctly.
Affordable Razor/Blood Chrome Raider


----------



## jimkirk (May 27, 2010)

I would like a nice original series Ultraman model.
In a large scale. Say about 24" tall.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

Original Series Galactica is supposedly in the pipes (but those are _long_ pipes).

I'm up for all the Gerry Anderson kits already listed, but would like to add the Spectrum Rhino and the Falcon jets from New Captain Scarlet. Fireball XL5, Stingray and SkyDiver, yes please (and lets not forget that there were many ships in those classes, at least 27 in the Fireball-class alone).

Nebula and Akira class ships from Trek. Would prefer 1/1400, but would happily settle for Cadet Series.


----------



## Splatcat (Jul 27, 2010)

As long as we are asking I would like a Dalek kit in 1/24 scale at a reasonable price. 
I'd like a Battlestar Galactica Raptor and a Farscape Prowler too.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Although it probably doesn't exist on any wish list but mine, a ship that I would like a kit of is the robot ship from ST TAS episode "More Tribbles, More Troubles" http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/NCC-G1465. I have liked that federation ship since I saw the episode. Now it appears in the remastered "Ultimate Computer". Cool to me at least. Would be nice to have another federation vessel to display.


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Sparky said:


> Although it probably doesn't exist on any wish list but mine, a ship that I would like a kit of is the robot ship from ST TAS episode "More Tribbles, More Troubles" http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/NCC-G1465. I have liked that federation ship since I saw the episode. Now it appears in the remastered "Ultimate Computer". Cool to me at least. Would be nice to have another federation vessel to display.


Isn't it a modification of the USS Antares with the crew compartment removed 

SRS Prototype make one and Federation models has them in stock 










I was thinking of scratch building the crewed version in 1:350


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Kremin said:


> Isn't it a modification of the USS Antares with the crew compartment removed
> 
> SRS Prototype make one and Federation models has them in stock
> 
> ...


You're right on there. It is the robot ship without the crew compartment attached. Something though in 1/350 scale as you mentioned would be great. I took a look at the SRS Prototype offering, but just too small for what I have in mind. I may need to develop some scratchbuilding skills. 
I am getting addicted to 1/350 scale models .


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Sparky said:


> You're right on there. It is the robot ship without the crew compartment attached. Something though in 1/350 scale as you mentioned would be great. I took a look at the SRS Prototype offering, but just too small for what I have in mind. I may need to develop some scratchbuilding skills.
> *I am getting addicted to 1/350 scale models* .


me too, looking at the the remastered ep of Charlie X there are some nice shots of the ship was thinking of using shortened 1:650 nacelles as a starting point


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Kremin said:


> me too, looking at the the remastered ep of Charlie X there are some nice shots of the ship was thinking of using shortened 1:650 nacelles as a starting point


That's a great idea on the nacelles! Thanks for sharing it. The rest of the ship is rather "boxy" and appears that only modest scratchbuilding skills would be needed. And the bussards will most certainly be lighted.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I have been a big fan of the TAS cargo ship since I first saw it so many years ago. While I like that they used the design as a stepping off point in the remastered "Charlie X", I never really liked the design they came up with.

I scratch built this 1:1000 original design which was inspired by the TAS ship. I still intend to go back and build one of the TAS cargo ships ond day. This design is a manned cargo ship. The two grey boxes on either side of the bottom are interchangeable cargo modules.










It is called a "combat cargo ship". If you're interested in seeing more, there's a thread here on HobbyTalk on it.


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

Very nice build and really inspires me to try my hand at scratchbuilding a 1/350 scale cargo ship as a companion piece to the PL Big E. I shall check out the thread. Somewhere I sure that I have seen a blueprint (not terribly detailed mind you) for the cargo ship.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I wouldn't mind an accurate PT-73...


----------



## Dr. Gonzo (Oct 3, 2000)

1/1000 Enterprise-E. Very much looking forward to that when it's released


----------

